# Opinion on the food I am feeding a 2 Month old puppy



## 2Fr3shKickz (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey you guys, I just wanted your opinion on the food I am feeding my baby pit bull (Hennesy). I am feeding her The Blue Buffalo Co. I also purchase some beef, but I am not sure if she is to young for this now.

















This is a Picture of Hennesy at 1 month before picking her up. I will keep posting more pictures as she grows up.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

That is a decent food  hope she does well on it! Oh and I look forward to watching the pup grow!


----------



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

that is an excellent choice of food.i'm not sure about the canned food yet.alot of times it leaves thier poop runny.just from my experiences


----------



## 2Fr3shKickz (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks you guys, right now the only problem I am having is that she only can sleep if she is next to me, not in her bed, but other then that I love my pitbull.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Minus the fact it has grains, too many fillers, cheap quality meat, cheap and sourced ingredients and over priced.. Sure, ita great feed.


----------



## 2Fr3shKickz (Jan 13, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Minus the fact it has grains, too many fillers, cheap quality meat, cheap and sourced ingredients and over priced.. Sure, ita great feed.


What do you think is a great brand? I went with this because I did my research and it was top 3 on the list.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Anything by Champion.... Acana Regionals Wild Prairie is what I feed. Top quality ingredients and awesome customer service.


----------



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

we use Acana wild prarie also, we love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2Fr3shKickz (Jan 13, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Anything by Champion.... Acana Regionals Wild Prairie is what I feed. Top quality ingredients and awesome customer service.


Ok Thank yo will pick that up at the pet store tomorrow, cause i do notice that her pop is watery so that is why I asked :thumbsup:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Acana and Orijen both made by Champion are the two best feeds out there for kibble, for both quality and consistency. They were not the first to put themselves out there as producing the closest appropriate feed out there for canines however they were the first with Orijen at getting it right. The downside is cost as both Acana Regionals (grain free) and Orijen formulas are two of the most expensive feeds out there, however if you look at what your getting not in terms of face value, it is worth the cost unless you want to consider raw as long term raw would be cheaper and nothing is more natural.

However, if you do want to feed kibble year round or partially, you cannot go wrong with either. Aside from their excellent quality, Champion takes price gouging seriously and this is why pricing is consistent throughout no matter where you go give or take a dollar or two. $5 difference is huge to Champion and if reported they will contact the vender directly and either resolve the issue or pull the products out.

Also, another advantage is although you are spending more per bag, you are also feeding far less than you would on Blue as the nutritional value is FAR greater and the amount a dog can break down and use is also the highest in the industry..

Just food for thought.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Acana and Orijen both made by Champion are the two best feeds out there for kibble, for both quality and consistency. They were not the first to put themselves out there as producing the closest appropriate feed out there for canines however they were the first with Orijen at getting it right. The downside is cost as both Acana Regionals (grain free) and Orijen formulas are two of the most expensive feeds out there, however if you look at what your getting not in terms of face value, it is worth the cost unless you want to consider raw as long term raw would be cheaper and nothing is more natural.
> 
> However, if you do want to feed kibble year round or partially, you cannot go wrong with either. Aside from their excellent quality, Champion takes price gouging seriously and this is why pricing is consistent throughout no matter where you go give or take a dollar or two. $5 difference is huge to Champion and if reported they will contact the vender directly and either resolve the issue or pull the products out.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said! :goodpost:

I took KMs advice when it came to feed and I haven't looked back. :woof: Odin's coat is health and shiny and he hardly sheds. His engery lvl is good and his breath isn't bad for a mutt who eats everything! Lol. Also less mess to clean up in the yard. The 28 lb bag lasts me all month as he only gets 2 cups a day, he's 75lbs btw.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I am also a KM food follower... Acana, my boy is 56lbs and I feed 1 cup a day and it lasts me about 2 months. I also use pumpkin (for his belly firms up if they are poops or makes them soft if they are too hard, just keeps them regular), fish oil (for coat and joints) and Apple Cider Vinegar (for leaky eye and fleas).


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> I am also a KM food follower... Acana, my boy is 56lbs and I feed 1 cup a day and it lasts me about 2 months. I also use pumpkin (for his belly firms up if they are poops or makes them soft if they are too hard, just keeps them regular), fish oil (for coat and joints) and Apple Cider Vinegar (for leaky eye and fleas).


Oh I just got my order from Jeffers - Pet Supplies, Equine Supplies, Livestock Supplies and got my first bottle of salmon oil.  in excited to see if it helps with Odin's knees


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

ames said:


> I am also a KM food follower... Acana, my boy is 56lbs and I feed 1 cup a day and it lasts me about 2 months. I also use pumpkin (for his belly firms up if they are poops or makes them soft if they are too hard, just keeps them regular), fish oil (for coat and joints) and Apple Cider Vinegar (for leaky eye and fleas).


You use regular pumpkin?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah not the kind with the spices already in it. Just regular pumpkin. You might be lucky an still get some fresh ones to roast, just pop in the oven for 1 - 1.5 hours on 425 and then purée. freeze in air right containers. About a tablespoon each meal. When those run out my boy just gets the cans from Walmart (they sell big cans) or I get cans at fresh market or stop and shop. I also have a dehydrator and make sweet potato chips for his treats. I also make biscuits out of chicken, potato flour and cheese. Going to start to make jerky. Just got the dehydrator so I gotta experiment lol My boy has a horrible belly. Sucks but he is worth it. Best dog ever 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

